# Original Floyd Rose dealers in Canada?



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi all. 

Does anyone know if any of the CDN on-line shops carry original Floyds? I want to upgrade the licenced Floyd POS on my old Ibanez. I was gonna replace the guitar, but it has sentimental value (my first "real" guitar).

Or, if anyone knows of a local dealer in Calgary I'm gonna be up that way next week.

Thanks,
Kirb


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks man.

I have a '96 MIK RG270DX. It has a TRS and still has the stock Powersound PU's, and I'll probably replace those as well.

I haven't decided 100% yet. I'd rather have a rounder neck profile and I'm not a big fan of H-S-H pickup configs either. I may just pick up a LTD M or H series to replace it instead. But as I said, this was my first decent guitar so part of my soul is buried in there.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

gtrguy said:


> If your Ibanez is an upper end model with an Edge (I, II, Pro) than it's pretty much better than an original Floyd...the Edge series was a refinement of the basic Floyd design.
> 
> However, if you've got a lower end model with a TRS or whatever, yeah ditch it...
> 
> ...


Actually the Schaller has a thicker base plate than the "Original Floyd"
and therefore not as harsh or top endy as the "Original"........ By the way a couple of years back I dropped a Schaller floyd from one of my old Hamer USA guitars into an RG LO TRS trem cavity without having to do any extra routing but I did have to enlarge the holes for and replace the stud/anchor bolts with the schallers. Big improvement with minimal effort.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Yeah - I think you sent me pics/info on your mod a while back.

Tne reason I want to go with an original FR is I don't want to mod anything. Now that I've looked closer, Mine has a licenced Floyd, not a TRS as I originally thought.


----------

